# Sinking Fry



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ran into a very strange outcome with my last spawn..The fry are sinking!?!

They are swimming in bursts, and as the stop, they sink, they are all clinging to hings and siting on leaves..Very unfortunate, but I have never witnessed this before in any of my spawns...

It must be some type of deformity as the fry are at least 5 days old now and I have not seen anything like this..It could be a slow growth as well, so I will keep you posted,...

Any input would be appreciated..

Thanks


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Its normal since they're still pretty new to swimming. Just keep an eye on them


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Usually my fry are zippin around all over and free of clinging on the second day the male is removed...These guys are continuing to grasp and cling..

I guess they could be slow developers, but I will keep an eye on them..


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It could be nutrition related, cold air related, cold water, water quality, deformity, genetic related or a little of all of it-at 5 days of age they should be swimming better and staying more at the top-they sound weak and these thing happen-some can get over it and some do not.

What is the water temp, water change routine, are all of them doing this or just some? what are you feeding-how much and how often, can you see their stomach and see what color it is?
Any head standing on the bottom-if so, it may be nutrition related

I would put some plastic veggie wrap over the container and get the water temp up in the 80-82F range-you want the veggie wrap to have moisture look to it, increase water changes and nutrition if you can too. You may want to add Epsom salt 1tsp/gal (plant safe)this can sometimes help-if you are feeding BBS-only feed newly hatched and try to keep as much of the BBS shells out as you can (the shells can block the duct and cause deformed swim bladders)

I know it may be hard to tell some of this with your set-up


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

this is one of my smaller tub tanks...heavy planted...organic soil and sand..

The lid has been on since the male was talked out...water is 80... Th feeding has been Newly hatched BBS daily..2-3 drops twice a day...I haven't don water changed yet its been a week..water is crystal clear ) ammonia, 6.4 PH. 

I am wondering if its a genetic thing, as I use this male in many in my spawns, however the female has not spawned before...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have had this happen with new females and this is just my opinion from my experience...but I think it was related to old eggs from the female because her next spawn with the same male a week later the fry...perfect.......

It can't hurt to try the Epsom salt at this point.......


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks OFL...

It is very possible thats the case..this female has been showing a full stomach full of eggs for a while...ill have to try this female again to be sure..

I will try the epsom..Havnt used it before as I was worried about plants. But its good to know thats not an issue...


----------

